# Canine Caviar...tell me about this food



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Canine Caviar Home

Ok still wondering if TOTW is a good choice. Has lots of Potato. I have the lamb and rice one.

Looking into other options either grain free under 26% protein or a GREAT quality grain food. does not have to be grain free.

What are you top three choices

1 lab 4yrs old
1 lab mix 12 years old
1 golden 13 years old

Thanks


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why do you want under 26% protein? When you lower protein and fat, you just up the carbs which are not healthy.


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Really? I know the TOTW Lamb I feed is only 25/26%

Really open to other foods...not sure that I'm sold on this food...seems like alot of potato...so open to many other brands

What do you all like?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, what is your price range? Do you want to stay in the TOTW price range or go higher? 

If you don't mind spending the extra money you can get some EVO, Acana, Orijen, or Wellness CORE.

If you don't mind the extra prep work you could just add in some cooked meat yourself, which would end up saving you money in the long run.


And I really really do not like any of the Canine Caviar foods. I just looked at the ingredients and am baffled as to why it costs so much per bag.


----------



## Jack Monzon (Jul 25, 2010)

Are you feeding TOTW now? If so, how are your dogs doing on it?

I have no experience with Canine Caviar. Hopefully someone with direct experience can comment on it. Another dog site I visit has a lot of buzz over this food right now. I don't get the high price either, but lots of people seem happy with the results. Who knows.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Earthborn Holistic also has a great line of grain free foods. All are affordable and I've seen amazing results when I fed them to my dogs. One is chicken/turkey based, one is lamb/bison and one is herring.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I second earthborn, I'm using the primitive line right now and its been working great, high protein, no stomach issues, nice shiny coat, lots of energy. 
Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural Grain-Free Dog Food and other pet products on sale at DoggieFood.com


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Their grain free formula, venison and split pea, looks not too bad at 34% protein and 20% fat. The others I wouldn't feed due to a too low protein percentage. The lamb one is only 21% protein and 12% fat. 

Their 'special needs' formula is NOT good. Senior dogs need MORE protein than adults. Not less. It's for seniors and overweight dogs. Overweight dogs should just be fed a smaller amount until their ideal weight is reached. It's 18% protein and 8% fat. There is NO WAY that can be ever called an appropriate diet for a carnivore.


----------



## tamfitness (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes they are doing ok on TOTW.....stool is still really big and soft.

So I was just trying to have a back up plan. Going to give it a liitle more time but trying to find a back up plan on what to feed.

does not have to be canine caviar at all...just looking for other options both grain and grain free. Still not sure what is the best way to go with or without grain.

Thanks


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

It is a BIG hit on the lab board I'm on. I haven't tried it myself, but everyone there seems to love it very much.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I've had a lot of experience with a lot of dog food formulas - especially grain-free. They include, EVO, Orijen, Wellness Core, Fromm Surf & Turf; Go Natural Grain Free Endurance, Nature's Variety Instinct. I've not fed TOTW because I don't have a comfort level with Diamond products and don't like the smoked meats contained in some of their formulas.

For several months I've had both my dogs on Canine Caviar Chicken and Pearl Millet. I serve it plain for breakfast. At dinner, I may serve it 75% with some fresh cooked meat or an egg on top. Sometimes I home-cook their dinner. I'm very pleased with how both my dogs are doing on it. I like that dehydrated chicken is used as opposed to chicken meal. I like it's simple ingredient list that doesn't pander to marketing with dozens of fruit and vegetable bits and 7 types of meat. I like their use of millet which is a complex non-gluten carb that doesn't cause blood sugar spikes (have to have some kind of carb to hold the kibble together). It uses no GMO ingredients, hormones or antibiotics. It has a high digestibility rating. I'd rather add some of my own meat than pay for the cooked slurry of "fresh" meat seen in some kibbles. One could also feed the puppy version for higher protein. I haven't tried their grain-free venison (super expensive) and don't care for the guaranteed analysis of the other formulas.

Chicken And Pearl Millet Adult


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the look of Canine Caviar because it uses dehydrated meat rather than meat meals. I would like to feed it as part of my dog's rotation diet, but none of the stores near me carry their dry formula and I'd rather not order online. Right now I'm rotating the various formulas of Fromm Four Star; my dog has been doing really well on the Fromm.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used this food in the past and would definitely use it again. I'm not using it now because it isn't readily available anymore. I'd have to order it online (which I would do, but am just feeding other foods atm). I agree with everything pdxdogmom said. I feel the Special Needs formula has its place....just that...for special needs. In fact, I used it for Lucy and Stella when they had a need for a lower phosphorus food. It's one of the lowest commercial dry foods I've found. I added some low phosphorus can food as a topper. It is very digestible and I love that you can switch pretty much cold turkey without stomach problems. Dogs seem to like it fine, too.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Can anyone give me an estimate of the kibble size of Canine Caviar? Interested in the Lamb formula potentially. Compared to, say, Acana, or TOTW?


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Dehydrated meat is meat meal.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Can anyone give me an estimate of the kibble size of Canine Caviar? Interested in the Lamb formula potentially. Compared to, say, Acana, or TOTW?


CC kibble size is somewhat on the smaller side. It's smaller than Acana (which I've fed before); but don't know about TOTW.


----------



## ajl (Aug 22, 2011)

When I got a pup, this was the first food I decided to try. I've heard good things about CC and I didn't study content much. I think it's good food, but maybe too expensive. As my dog is active I think it wouldn't suit him these days anyway thanks to low protein content. Anyway, back then my pup didn't want to eat it at all. Don't know why, but I guess he didn't find it tasty.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

it seems a lot of people like to look at calories when they judge kibbles' meat contents. hills science diet active formula has over 500 calories.....same as evo..and it's all corn -_-


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

dr tim said:


> Dehydrated meat is meat meal.


I've read that dehydrated meats aren't processed at the high temperatures that meat meals are.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to believe either these days. It makes for a nice thought and image the way things are described, just not how it is really done.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i thin of dehydrated meats as fresh meats with the water taken out..thus they make up the true weight specified on the product like meals do for instances.


dr tim said:


> I honestly don't know what to believe either these days. It makes for a nice thought and image the way things are described, just not how it is really done.


----------

